# NetBeans: Sun JDK statt OpenJDK standardmäßig benutzen?



## titus (14. Jul 2009)

Gibt es irgendwo in NetBeans eine Möglichkeit für die Projekte auszuwählen, welches installierte JDK man benutzen möchte? Ich habe beide eingestellt, aber trotzdem wird beim Ausführen immer nur das OpenJDK benutzt. Auch habe ich schon die Einstellungen durchgekämmt, aber nix gefunden, was mich weiter bringen würde.


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jul 2009)

File | Project Properties (...) | Categories: Libraries | Java Platform


----------



## titus (15. Jul 2009)

Ahhh super, da kann ich das sogar für das jeweilige Projekt explizit angeben! Vielen Danke!


----------

